# Polo Petition



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

sign the Polo petition now !
www.likuid.net *<- CLICK ON THIS LINK TO SIGN THE PETITION!*
This may not help at all, but if we get lots of people to sign, it can't do harm


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

ttt for the polo!


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mbiggy)*

Signed


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (nynoah)*

good thing








the problem right now (that I have) is making the web site support netscape...
If any of you have other problems, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Benvolks (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (ampedG60)*

Me and my mom both signed! I'm gonna get some guys with other makes of cars to sign so it looks like VW can have a handle on the compact market. Also had my mom sign because she's got a 2001 jetta, so they know she is in the market for new cars instead of used.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

This is certainly worth a try. The manufacturer (VW AG) needs to hear directly from the US and Canadian consumers without VWoA filtering it. 
Signed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

Ok, the web site is now netscape compliant...
I'm gonna make some advertising (with a friend's help) on other web sites (not necessarly related to cars)


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

as of 5/20/02 only 34 signitures, come on people get on the ball and help us out.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (eunos94)*

I sent an email to the vortex staff asking if they could annouce it. Didn't have a response yet. Having a







on the topic would help alot


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

email is not valid?







Oh well, I tried to sign it.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (pipes)*

My brother (QC-Wolfsburg89) made an online petition to help bring the Polo in North America. At the end of the petition, he will send the info to VWoA and VWAG.
The more we will be, the more chance we have of seeing the Polo here.
Me, I would take a 3 doors Polo hatch with a 100 HP TDI!!!
Thank you for signing
p.s. Send the link to anyone you know who would be interested.


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Post this in the polo forum there is a petition/poll there too. Post it in th Golf I forum there is allot of people there that will appreciate this car there.
Hope this works
Noah


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (pipes)*

quote:[HR][/HR]email is not valid?







Oh well, I tried to sign it.[HR][/HR]​It should work now; fixed the problem...


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (nynoah)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Post this in the polo forum there is a petition/poll there too. Post it in th Golf I forum there is allot of people there that will appreciate this car there.
Hope this works
Noah[HR][/HR]​Unfortunatly, the vwvortex moderators locked or deleted my posts about the petition...







Seems that the vortex doesn't want to help


----------



## DubDude (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unfortunatly, the vwvortex moderators locked or deleted my posts about the petition...







Seems that the vortex doesn't want to help







[HR][/HR]​Interesting how you blame the moderators and not yourself because you didnt follow the rules.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Shirt Ninja)*

The threads were locked because you cross-posted. If you want to drive traffic to this thread or to the petition then add it to your signature and get others to do the same.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Shirt Ninja)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Interesting how you blame the moderators and not yourself because you didnt follow the rules.







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but he didn't follow the rules for a good things







....
So, since we cannot cross-post, I ask to anyone who is interested to post about the Polo petition ( I think it's poll in english, maybe me and my brother made a mistake?!?)
Thank you


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Verruckt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The threads were locked because you cross-posted. If you want to drive traffic to this thread or to the petition then add it to your signature and get others to do the same.[HR][/HR]​Do you think I can post about the poll in an other forum or it's considered cross-post???


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

done, and done! 
GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (SmokinDiesel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting how you blame the moderators and not yourself because you didnt follow the rules. [HR][/HR]​no comments...


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QcGTI)*

free bump... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2JET (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QcGTI)*

signed


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (A2JET)*

177 votes to date...... lets go !!!!!
Tell everyone who is interested to sign this petition.
Thanks


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

bump to the top-from strom.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

202 vote to date.......
let's break the 500 barrier


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Signed! And I got 5 friends to just sign it! Funny because just yesterday I was at http://www.volkswagen.de and I was configuring my own polo!! Bad A$$ little ride.. I would consider buying one!




























[Modified by quailallstar, 11:50 AM 5-27-2002]


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (quailallstar)*

215 votes!!!!
It's going up slowly but , at least, it's going up...


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

223 votes to date...
Not so many since yesterday but we don't have enough advertisement for the petition.... Maybe some moderator can do something?!?
I will put this topic to the top each day
Thanks


----------



## 4NFANA_C (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Signed!!!
Hope they bring it here.... I would love to own one of these.... i was thinking about exporting one while i was in Scotland four months ago.....


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (4NFANA_C)*

ttt


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I just got my Polo interactive CD from VW.
Everybody go to http://www.vw-online.de/ and request a Polo CD. This might show VW that there is an interest in the Polo in America.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (candyweißpassat)*

242 votes......


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

246 votes.....


----------



## Deadrise Diesel (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Polo TDI all day long!


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Deadrise Diesel)*

all sings point to a yes fpr 2003/2004


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]all sings point to a yes fpr 2003/2004[HR][/HR]​I hope you are right








Come on guys, only 250 signs !? what the hell is that ? There are like ~50 000 vortexers !! Sign it !! thats an order !! GRRR


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

bump ......
yes, I know u want a polo!!!!!







please sign.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (redub)*

The big problem right now is that the petition is not reaching lots of people... It needs advertising.
When I was developping it, I thought it would be annouced on the forums; it is not, unfortunately...


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

260 votes.....
free dayly bump


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

268 votes.......


----------



## dekode (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

So when are they going to bring this to the US?


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (dekode)*

275 votes today.....
thanks for everyone


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Unless it comes with the 1.8T! I don't want another Echo.


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Damir)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (dubb)*

281 votes......
Let's try to hit the 300 votes today















come on!!!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

bump to the top for the Canadien


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unless it comes with the 1.8T! I don't want another Echo.[HR][/HR]​








Don't you dare mention the Echo when discussing the Polo.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (ASurroca)*

free bump
290 votes.....


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Bump for the POLO and the canukican. I want one.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (nynoah)*

293 votes...


----------



## dygoro (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

but why did they ever have to change the front end?
it looks too upscale like that to me 
I really liked the last one
it hit the same spot the very first rabbit gti did when I was a boy


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Definately Signed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (A1speedracer)*

296 votes today...


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*








Get back up there!


----------



## gldawg240 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (dubb)*

Ive signed, like 3 times, haha. And im puttin a link on my site as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Id sell my jetta for one of those! Well, maybe


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (gldawg240)*

Me, my roomies and my buddies all just signed(4 people)


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (SidRocco)*

322 votes ...


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

me signed but it no werky fer me


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (SmokinDiesel)*

330 votes this morning....


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

the polo rules.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Erynne936)*

I signed it!


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Red Baron Golf)*

335 votes this morning


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

I voted!


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (blackmirrorVR6)*

340 votes....


----------



## jay1234 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

if it will help signed


----------



## GTI For the wife (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

!quote:[HR][/HR]This may not help at all, but if we get lots of people to sign, it can't do harm







[HR][/HR]​What, so they can jack up the price of my next GTI! No thanks


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTI For the wife)*

face it, the price is coming up anyway...








BTW, Jamie linked it on the front page


----------



## ri-v-dub (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

brint it on!!!


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (ri-v-dub)*

free bump! And signed as well. 352 votes! The Echo's and Elantra's needs some competition! Hate seeing them on the road


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (epunk)*

signed!
those things are mint!


----------



## sussmann (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Zuber Speed)*

Anyone else getting "Page cannot be displayed" (Using IE) when you try signing the petition??

















[Modified by sussmann, 12:53 PM 6-26-2002]


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

That car is SCHWEET!


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Volkswagen Golf)*

Thanks to everyone at VWVortex.
The publicity for the Polo Petition is really appreciated.
We are at 419 votes now!!!





















wow
JP


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Two more votes! What engines are likely to be avail if the Polo comes to NA?
If it's priced below the Mk4 Golf and available with a TDI, I'm in!
Are Polos built in Brazil, or?
Anybody driven one that can relate the experience?


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (spongebob_squarepants)*

[jealous]Why didn't they just say *Canada* instead of North America for the Polo petetion?[/jealous]
Everyone knows that VWoA will scoff at peddling the Polo (i.e. there will be some _slanted_ market survey supporting their decision not to sell it in the US).








Hope I'm wrong. :-/


----------



## KOMET155 (Sep 23, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

Im number 449!
How many signatures do you think we'd need to get their attention? Probably over 2000?


----------



## vrdubin (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (KOMET155)*

Bump. reminds me of the size of a Rabbit they were the best.. whant to buy a New one..


----------



## VW Slippy (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I would like to see it come over but there is no room for more than one hot hatch in a company in the states. (no market for it)


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

signed


----------



## Ra (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (VW Slippy)*

Im number 498. Lets keep it going!


----------



## sef_1.8T (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I did 540 something. keep it up.


[Modified by sef_1.8T, 8:29 PM 6-26-2002]


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Ra)*









WOW, the advertising really helps !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just as a reminder, results are updated every half-hour...


----------



## e m k a e i v (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsig (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (e m k a e i v)*

Signed!! I love the POLO!!! 3dr. TDI, or the 1.6 16V !!


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

We need a true pocket rocket to take sales away from the BMW Mini. Come on Germany...wake up and smell the coffee before the Japanese beat us again!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (sussmann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone else getting "Page cannot be displayed" (Using IE) when you try signing the petition??
















[Modified by sussmann, 12:53 PM 6-26-2002][HR][/HR]​Thats a problem some other people mentioned; I tried to see what was provoking this but didn't find anything yet... 
If you are having problems like that and you want to sign, send an email with the info at [email protected] . I may add another button so that the information can be sent by email...


----------



## KidComet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

vw polo, a 21st century dasher for the masses. would be nice to see a quality german addition to a market otherwise dominated by asian junk!
go vw! bring the polo over!


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Polo Is Really a 2002 Si*

Hmmm, I thought this car looked familiar.
















and transform the front end and you have a 2002 Civic Si. No thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Done and done.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (MINDGAME)*

675 votes! I put it on the FastDubs site too.


----------



## FATstevie (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

didn't read all the post so i dont know if this was posted but we should start a 
new c a r r a d o 
petition...couldn't hurt, right?


[Modified by FATstevie, 4:30 PM 6-26-2002]


----------



## Version2.0 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed


----------



## bdub808 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (bdub808)*

Haha Polo was before the Civic, so who copied who!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (FATstevie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]didn't read all the post so i dont know if this was posted but we should start a 
new c a r r a d o 
petition...couldn't hurt, right?

[Modified by FATstevie, 4:30 PM 6-26-2002][HR][/HR]​Yes, and it wouldn't be long to set up... just a few things to change...


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

bring it on!


----------



## 96-mk3 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (ChrisG)*

I want one, I want one, I want one !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassat)*

how do you request the cd? i can't speak german, so i can't understand the website


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (87vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how do you request the cd? i can't speak german, so i can't understand the website[HR][/HR]​http://www.vw-online.de/com/mailer/katalo_e.htm
That site is in English; so it should be easier for you to understand










[Modified by candywhitepassattemp, 3:26 AM 6-27-2002]


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassattemp)*

Can't hurt, true, but I think a petition will have more of an effect with the Polo, because bringing it to the States involves considerably less effort than designing and producing a new Corrado







Of course, if they know that we're that obsessive about the Corrado, perhaps they'll give some more thought to making another one








Looks like this poll is really taking off... I'm really curious if Jamie has anything to say about the Polo in the US after his Germany visit...


----------



## 2.1 coupe (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I signed! A TDI that gets over 70 MPG. That is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adamrules (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

i would honestly buy one if i could get it for a good price (closer to 15 than 20) and a decent power plant.


----------



## SinoGTI (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I want one


----------



## Jon D (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (2.1 coupe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]signed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superbleh (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Jon D)*

I signed too.. keep it up guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackped (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mbiggy)*

I want to see the R32


----------



## Prowler911 (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (blackped)*

I want it, esspecially the 2 door version


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTJetta (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (BabyBlueA3)*

I signed, but I guess you can't live in the state of Alabama and sign the petition???







So for now, I'm from Tennessee..


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (DTJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I signed, but I guess you can't live in the state of Alabama and sign the petition???







So for now, I'm from Tennessee..







[HR][/HR]​doh... I guess my copy paste went wrong







I'll fix that today (after work)


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

All signed up!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (YNotBoost1)*

Anybody have a clue what this car would cost over here? If it's only like $1500 less than a Golf, I don't see the point. Are we talking a sticker of $12k-$14k? Since of course this is an actual important question, I am sure know one will reply to this.

Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## david equitz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (blackped)*

What he said...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Given a choice, I'd rather see the R32. Go ahead and flame me. I shouldn't even be here.


----------



## BORA1.8T (Jul 29, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I want a polo.... i want a polo....... bring them in...


----------



## wagenspeed (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (FATstevie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]didn't read all the post so i dont know if this was posted but we should start a 
new c a r r a d o 
petition...couldn't hurt, right?[HR][/HR]​How bout lets get the S3 or R32 here first before we petition the Corrado.


----------



## CALVR6 (May 12, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Polo TDI OWNS me







.


----------



## mr4te (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

you got my vote!!


----------



## edkim (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

Signed, sealed, and delivered. I would buy a Polo TDI in an instant as a commuter. BUT - only if it was a 1.9 TDI PD like they offer in the Seat Ibiza that's on the same platform. I'd have no interest in the 1.4 TDI that's currently offered in the new Polo - that's inadequate for US driving conditions.


----------



## Mojoban (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (edkim)*

I signed it, But I realy don't see it happening. Why would VWoA bring in the Polo? The Golf sales would go way down probably, it would be in direct compatition with the Golf? And it would probably cost just as much too...dunno...but if it works you know I'm gonna go try one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mojoban)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I signed it, But I realy don't see it happening. Why would VWoA bring in the Polo? The Golf sales would go way down probably, it would be in direct compatition with the Golf? And it would probably cost just as much too...dunno...but if it works you know I'm gonna go try one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well, the next generation Golf will take a few pounds and be bigger... It will probably be more $$$ also. I think there is place for another model...


----------



## Drivbiwire (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Bring it over and if there is not TDI option take my name off the list. A car like this with a 3 or 4 cylinder TDI engine would make one of the best all around cars in terms of efficiency and power. 
DB


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif --Bumpity bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (edkim)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Signed, sealed, and delivered. I would buy a Polo TDI in an instant as a commuter. BUT - only if it was a 1.9 TDI PD like they offer in the Seat Ibiza that's on the same platform. I'd have no interest in the 1.4 TDI that's currently offered in the new Polo - that's inadequate for US driving conditions.[HR][/HR]​Umm, the 1.9 TDI PD is sold in the Polo. It's the most powerful engine in the Polo lineup right now.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mojoban)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why would VWoA bring in the Polo? The Golf sales would go way down probably, it would be in direct compatition with the Golf?[HR][/HR]​The Golf has "niche" status in the US, with pretty low sales. With the A5 platform, the Golf and Jetta will take a jump further upscale, and get even larger and heavier and more luxury-car-like. This means that by the time the A5 platform comes out, Volkswagen will have basically placed themselves entirely out of the small car market. IOW, Volkswagen needs the Polo to gain any portion of that market.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

The funniest thing is that the NEW POLO broshure here in Europe is full of pics where it is parked in a VERY DESTINCTIVE US city enviroment!!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

Singed, how many sigs do we have? This car would be great with a 1.8T in it. Hell give me one with a 2.0 and i'll make it fly.


----------



## BottlFedG60 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTI RB)*

Signed, ill takw any option they give


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (BottlFedG60)*

I just wish this many would sign the Monsoon petition.........
I think the polo is cute, but it belongs to Europe. Here in the US Suburbans and Tahoes would stomp on them. Anything smaller than the MKIV is not a car for US roads.....
So just like the Ford F350 stays in the US and Europe gets the Ranger, the Polo should stay in Europe and let us drive the Golf (I lived in Europe for 18 years so I know what I'm talking about)


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just wish this many would sign the Monsoon petition.........[HR][/HR]​I'd say that having to write your VIN ID and all that information is keeping more people from signing that one


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (ASurroca)*

Since the Monsoon petition is car specific, I thought that requiring the VIN number would give more weight to the petition than just people signing it who don't even own the vehicle.
Anyone can sign the Polo petition, from age 16-71+ and most of these people are current happy VW owners who would most likely not buy a Polo even if it was offered. The sample group for such a petition should not be current VW owners, but prospective Elantra, Spectra and Echo buyers as they are the target market for VWofA not the Passat owners. I for one would not buy a Polo after a Jetta, doesn't matter how cute it is. I am sure VWofA is not stupid and if they could make a profit on selling the Polo they would sell it!
But back to the Monsoon petition..... The required fields are Name and VIN, the other fields are optional. So in actuality it collects a lot less information about anyone than the Polo petition. I don't quite know what value the VIN number has to anyone other than your insurance company and VWofA but so there were 3 people who either put "NOIDEA" or "*****"'d part of the VIN out. That is fine by me, but I wanted to make the petition more serious than just a bunch of no-name no-face people whining about it. I wanted it to show that we're serious about it and demand a solution. The other two fields (Case ID and Comments) have absolutely no value to anyone other than VWofA so again, I don't see how that makes my petition more privacy invading, all I require is that you're a real person with the problem and not someone with too much free time whining about something he/she knows nothing about.


----------



## Daniik.RUS (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTakacs)*

Why would it hurt to try, bring 1000 of them to the states fully loaded sell them for 14,500 bucks, they will sell, let them allow Euro Orders... why would i hurt, make money anyway.


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Daniik.RUS)*

signed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psychoart (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (nicko)*

Signed:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Give me a Polo 4 door SDI, or the Lupo GTI:


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I for one would not buy a Polo after a Jetta, doesn't matter how cute it is[HR][/HR]​I for one would buy a Polo after a Jetta... You see, if I want a little car for the city, I don't go with the Jetta...
quote:[HR][/HR]
I am sure VWofA is not stupid
[HR][/HR]​








quote:[HR][/HR]
So in actuality it collects a lot less information about anyone than the Polo petition[HR][/HR]​The petition only requires an email and a name ... 


[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 7:48 PM 6-27-2002]


----------



## MuckChiller (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

bring it!!!
TDI for sure, even if it's not the TDI, it'd still get sweet mileage for commuting to work and back


----------



## A2JET (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Jon D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]signed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3JET (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodude (Jan 2, 2000)

*I would like some more choices at the lower end of the food chain...I would*

company concensus" I would buy a stripped out Polo over a hyundai pretty much any day." They want more choices at the lower end of the price scale.
Send it over and increase your volume!!


----------



## loverofVdubs (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

yes, definitely


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

That's what I told them. Bring it over with a TDi and a sport suspension and I will buy one. Very cute car and looks to be very high quality. Also it would be able to compete beter with the Ford Focus on price than a Golf can. It's also smaller than golf and would out perform the civic si while being competively priced. 
Funny that you guys would do this, because I was jut pondering a few months ago why they dont import it here. As the Golf has grown in size it has lost some of it's cuteness and fun to drive factor that I loved in the original Rabbit (of which I have owned 3).
So it looks like the timing is perfect to bring over a smaller car now. It could also compete with the Mini Cooper which I have seen 2 of on the road now and adore even if it doesnt have a useable back seat.


----------



## duZt (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (CarLuvrSD)*

signing in a minute


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (KidComet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]vw polo, a 21st century dasher for the masses. would be nice to see a quality german addition to a market otherwise dominated by asian junk!
go vw! bring the polo over![HR][/HR]​i'm asian. but yes, japanese build cheap junks. all they do is to steal designs from western societies. reverse engineering is what they are best at. then they modify the designs a little with minimal effort and flock it back to the west for profit. 
come to think of it, the japanese have invented nothing. i mean, they havn't invented anything that has benefited this world. they have only done things to benefit their pockets.
they are the thieves of technology. they've been doing it all along since late 1800s. people should wake up and stop buying products from the thieves.
other than stealing technologies, they steal body work too.... compare those lexus junks with those from benz. you'll have a good time seeing thieves at work. very disturbing indeed.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (RoofusX)*

It's the other way around. It's been well known that the japanese always copy designs from European manufacturers (they are thieves). 
By the way, who came up with the first hatchback anyway.
Although I'm Asian, I'd never consider buying products from the thieves.
quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmm, I thought this car looked familiar.
















and transform the front end and you have a 2002 Civic Si. No thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







[HR][/HR]​
[Modified by candyman, 9:55 AM 6-28-2002]

[Modified by candyman, 9:57 AM 6-28-2002]


[Modified by candyman, 9:59 AM 6-28-2002]


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (candyman)*

Honda has been copying VW aerodynamics and body styling for years.. what's new?


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (Mbiggy)*

nothing new. just disgusted, and disturbed... as usual.
quote:[HR][/HR]Honda has been copying VW aerodynamics and body styling for years.. what's new?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Surge (May 7, 2000)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (candyman)*

I would definitely be interested in a new entry level VW. The golf/GTI, although nice, has gotten big, luxurious and expensive. I still miss my MKI rabit/golf from 1977.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

Golf GL starts at $15,100 MSRP. I know it's been discussed to death before, but how much lower could the Polo start. I mean, I think that is *the* issue here. I recall discussion about how the only way they could sell it for a reasonable price in the States is if they started building them in Puebla where the Beetle is built.
If the Polo had a range of, say $13,000 for a GL and $16,000 for a GLX, and $18,000 for the Euro-spec GTI (including stuff like HIDs they have there), then we could be talking Civic/Corolla competitor more than Elantra/Echo/Spectra competitor.
I know a few people who would like to get the Golf, but can't quite afford it, and would jump at the opportunity to get a Polo. The question is, are there upwards of at least 30,000 people in the United States with similar feelings. I think there are.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (Surge)*

WE NEED THE POLO!!
I sell VW's in Cincinnati and if we could have a lower price point than the current Golf ($15,000) we would sell the hell out of 'em!
Bring me a Polo for $11k-$12k in a manual w/ AC and I'll take a lot full!


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Polo Is Really a 2002 Si (candyman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's the other way around. It's been well known that the japanese always copy designs from European manufacturers (they are thieves). 
By the way, who came up with the first hatchback anyway.
Although I'm Asian, I'd never consider buying products from the thieves.
Hmmm, I thought this car looked familiar.
















and transform the front end and you have a 2002 Civic Si. No thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









[Modified by candyman, 9:55 AM 6-28-2002]

[Modified by candyman, 9:57 AM 6-28-2002]

[Modified by candyman, 9:59 AM 6-28-2002][HR][/HR]​Wow that is really obvious. And to top it off, the Asian car manufacturers can't even reproduce the quality.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Golf GL starts at $15,100 MSRP. I know it's been discussed to death before, but how much lower could the Polo start[HR][/HR]​Here in Canada, a golf GL starts at ~22000(taxes included)...


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

1387 votes! I smell something... wait! it's a smell of a new car... Wait! It's a POLO!








VWoA please make this happen.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Come to think of it, having the Polo here would allow VW to upmarket the Golf and Jetta freely. No need to offer the base model Golf/Jetta anymore. They can then freely add things like HID, 4 motion, etc to the Golf and Jetta. I mean, the presence of the Polo automatically upgrade the Golf and Jetta into a new segment, a new level. The general public will no longer relate the Golf/Jetta to cheap craps like civic and corolla. And when the price is right, who wouldn't want to buy a quality Polo over a corolla. VW should build them in Mexico to cut cost. Bring them here with less features. VW desperately need a light weight, low consumption, affordable car here to increase volume, to increase market share. Higher volumes also means free promotions, as people will see the VW badge everywhere. I don't see anythibg bad about bringing us the Polo. 
Most people who grew up with VW can't afford to drive a Golf anymore, and are forced to drive cheap plastic japanese imports. This is very disheartening indeed. "The People's Car" should really be here for the people.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sign the Polo petition now !
www.likuid.net *<- CLICK ON THIS LINK TO SIGN THE PETITION!*
This may not help at all, but if we get lots of people to sign, it can't do harm







[HR][/HR]​VW listened to us and brought us the Golf 337 edition. They will listen to us again. So, please sign the peptition. http://www.likuid.net


----------



## vwgolfk2 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed...I want it


----------



## mark IV (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

I signed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfza (Oct 17, 2001)

*POLO in South Africa*

Good luck guys, hope you get the POLO. The car is confirmed for SA launch in October 2002 at our Auto Africa motorshow. I have already ordered my January 2003 model, a TDI Highline in Murango Red metallic.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (candyman)*

1465 so far... Votes before Jamie added the link... ~300. Votes since ~1100







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
quote:[HR][/HR]having the Polo here would allow VW to upmarket the Golf and Jetta freely. No need to offer the base model Golf/Jetta anymore. They can then freely add things like HID, 4 motion, etc to the Golf and Jetta. I mean, the presence of the Polo automatically upgrade the Golf and Jetta into a new segment, a new level. The general public will no longer relate the Golf/Jetta to cheap craps like civic and corolla.[HR][/HR]​Exactly







On one end, the presence of the Phaeton in the lineup will bring the entire lower-end brand more upscale, and on the other hand, the presense of the Polo in the lineup will allow Volkswagen to move their cars as upscale as they want.
To parallel thier potential post-Phaeton/Polo lineup with BMW: Consider the Polo as the MINI, the Golf as teh 3-Series Compact, the Jetta as the 3-Series, the Passat as the 5-Series, and the the Phaeton as the 7-Series.
Imagine the Passat with dozens of color choices, alcantera leather interior, 240 hp 3.2L V6 as the base engine, premium sound system, paddle shifters, HIDs, etc. etc. in the next-gen. I think the Jetta and Passat would do well to move further upmarket, and the Phaeton will allow them to do so... but without the Polo, the move upmarket will ostracize current owners.


----------



## khyron10 (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (mark IV)*

Signed, it would make a good commuter/runabout car. I'm not sure whether Americans would go for a car with only 75hp though. They are used to bloated, heavy, and big-engined cars. They definitely would have to bring it with a manual, make it reasonably lightweight(<2300lbs), and make it around 13k for it to sell and not to be anemic.
I don't think they could sell the car with an automatic with that little power. A lot more people in Europe drive manuals than in America because the engine sizes there are a lot smaller. But the vast majority of sales in America for the golf/jetta/beetle are for automatics. So they only have two options if they want to bring it here:
1. Increase the power to around where the 2.0L is, offer it with an automatic and manual.
2. Keep the power as is, but offer it with only a manual. Offer it with a gasoline and TDI engine. Market it as a very fuel-efficient car.
Unfortunately I don't think option #2 would be successful in America.


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (khyron10)*

Why not stuff the 1.8T in the polo? I would buy that combo.


----------



## panic (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (KEITH)*

signed, but its just a start... i really want a lupo


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (panic)*

Signed.
A Polo with a 150HP 1.8T would scream (they wouldn't put an 180HP motor in), add a chip and some APR lovin'








But really, I'd buy the 100HP PD TDI and replace my golf TDI in no time flat.


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

lets see it!


----------



## MagicNinjaVR6 (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (khyron10)*

signed... I'm all for this car being in the US. I would love to own one on the simple basis that the Polo is pretty much what the Golf/GTI would have become had VW not gone more upmarket and luxurious in the A3 and A4 models. The A4 TDI cars have sold surprisingly well in America, and are gaining popularity quickly, based on the fact that they are extremely fuel-efficient without feeling anemic. I think a diesel Polo could easily get as good or better mileage than the new hybrid vehicles that are becoming the latest fad for car makers, while using proven technology that sells for much lower prices.
The more sporting models of the Polo line could be lined up as direct competition for cars like the Civic Si, Sentra SE-R, etc., but offer something different, as well as high-quality German engineering. The "hot hatch" market is heating up again, and it would be a shame to see the company that invented the segment miss the party.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

i'm signed


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

You're right!


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (matt007)*

signed....1635 Posts!


----------



## wpipoet (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I must agree that the polo should in fact be offered in this country for i would like to purchase the polo so that i might drive it.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (wpipoet)*

Signed. I'd offfer it with the 2.0l 8v(I'd rather see the 1.6 16v from the Lupo GTI, but the 8v is here and more drivable), the 1.9tdi and market the crap out of its 50-60+ MPG and how clean it burns. Then a 150hp (or less) 1.8t GTI spiffed up with leather seats, sport suspension, etc. 
Imagine how badly a 180hp, 2300lb Polo for under $18k would stir the current auto market. Remember back in 83 when GTIs out of the box were beating V8 Firebirds stock to stock?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Psyko (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Yes! At least, somebody is doing something to get the Polo in North America! I'll take it black with the 1.8T engine

















[Modified by Psyko, 11:04 PM 6-29-2002]


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (AK-Mabe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Signed. I'd offfer it with the 2.0l 8v(I'd rather see the 1.6 16v from the Lupo GTI, but the 8v is here and more drivable), the 1.9tdi and market the crap out of its 50-60+ MPG and how clean it burns. Then a 150hp (or less) 1.8t GTI spiffed up with leather seats, sport suspension, etc. 
Imagine how badly a 180hp, 2300lb Polo for under $18k would stir the current auto market. Remember back in 83 when GTIs out of the box were beating V8 Firebirds stock to stock?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​







I agree with you TOTALLY. They should equip the base model with the durable 2.0 8V. The 2.0 8V has been here all along anyway. TDi should be here for those who need to save cash. And the 1.8T GTi is definitely needed to show the young people here who had invented the original pocket rocket. I'm getting tired of seeing those torque-less hondas everywhere.


----------



## VDUB8V87 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

i would love the idea of the polo coming to america
conisider me signed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prsbirds (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (VDUB8V87)*

signed!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (prsbirds)*

Hey, I started working on the document that will be sent to VWoA and VWAG... BUT, damn I hate access reports ! I just can't make something nice out of this thing...
So, I was wondering if anyone here got some good skills with access reports, if so, I will send a copy of the database (with fake records)...
thx


----------



## escalera99 (Jul 20, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

great car - my uncle over in spain owns one


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (escalera99)*

Signed!!.....I also went in depth about how in greenwich ct. ,(one town away from me),there is a vw in almost every driveway/all throughout the town and being that greenwich is the 2nd most expensive place to live in all of america...I don't think the polo would be a hard sell at all.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (vw valance)*

Signed, I hope they bring it over. Id really like them to bring over the Lupo instead. Lupo GTi 16v


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTibunny16v)*

signed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (JPawn1)*

1770
Daaamn! if they dont bring it over, they're not smart.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mbiggy)*

So somebody's going to work on a report about this in the same way we had reports sent to VW regarding the GTI 337, Jetta GLI, etc.?
I think this is starting to pick up now


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So somebody's going to work on a report about this in the same way we had reports sent to VW regarding the GTI 337, Jetta GLI, etc.?
I think this is starting to pick up now







[HR][/HR]​Well, thats what I said... I made everything about the petition, BUT I would really like to have a nice and clean report... Thats why I'm asking for help on the report. If someone here on the tex has some good skills for reports (graphics, presentation, etc), help would be appreciated...


----------



## 99 Gti (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I signed. They should really bring that car over! Ill buy it


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (99 Gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Don't worry about the report. Volkswagen is already watching your poll...








-jamie


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

Jamie, are they also watching the Monsoon problem? It would sure be nice to fix the cars they currently have before bringing over antoher one........ (sorry if I sound pissed but I am!)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTakacs)*

I'll vote for an R32 or an S3. 
Good Luck To Those Who Want A Polo In North America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jamie, are they also watching the Monsoon problem? It would sure be nice to fix the cars they currently have before bringing over antoher one........ (sorry if I sound pissed but I am!)[HR][/HR]​They have been told about it. What they do about it is another thing...


----------



## arribasn (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

you can go to the german VW site and request literature for the Polo, it even lets you put in a US address!


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Aaaaaand what about the "VW Derby", um seat Cordoba?
and the VW Pointer
Anyone been to Mexico Lately?
VW Hevan!!!!!!!!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (VR6Bomber)*

I added results by age on the result page... Next thing I might do is give the results by country and then state/province...
I'm really happy to see that there has been 2025 signs to date !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and it is still growing !!








I'm open to any good ideas btw.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (arribasn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you can go to the german VW site and request literature for the Polo, it even lets you put in a US address![HR][/HR]​I am HALF done on getting pix up form it...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (VR6Bomber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Aaaaaand what about the "VW Derby", um seat Cordoba?
and the VW Pointer
Anyone been to Mexico Lately?
VW Hevan!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​VW Derby (Mx) = VW Polo Classic = Seat Cordoba
despite the resemblance to the (older) VW Polo it is NOT the same car as Golf and Jetta are!!! The Polo is and has always been a VW where as the other one (including the new Caddy) is a Seat!


----------



## Snipun (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

i put in comments...
Polo + America = Profits


[Modified by Snipun, 9:02 AM 7-3-2002]


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Snipun)*

WOW, this is incredible







2040 signatures!!!! ...and it's going up








I don't know how many signatures we need for VWofA to be taken seriously... If someone at VWofA is reading the petition or the forum, please post some info about the Polo future in North America!!!
Thanks again to VWVortex who help the petition 
JP


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

* Signed! Hopefully VW will listen and not deprive the US of any more great Euro VeeDubs!!! *














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hagarr (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed


----------



## kasimir (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (hagarr)*

[Modified by kasimir, 11:25 AM 7-3-2002]


----------



## Lorenzana (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (kasimir)*

I am wondering if the Polo is built on the same platform as the Golf/ Jetta? I wouldn't mind a front swap. I can already here the "where did you get that Mercedes front end" questions pouring in! Anyone know about this?


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Why not bring it over is the better question. Perfect competition for the Mini Cooper.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Lamfalus)*

Just to share the info; someone sent me this by email
http://www.just-auto.com/news_detail.asp?art=38363&app=1
Its about the A-Class coming to the US


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Lorenzana)*

NO totaly dif platforms Nothing really in comon. Like a Passat to a Golf. 
Noah


----------



## speedR (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassattemp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Signed, sealed, and delivered. I would buy a Polo TDI in an instant as a commuter. BUT - only if it was a 1.9 TDI PD like they offer in the Seat Ibiza that's on the same platform. I'd have no interest in the 1.4 TDI that's currently offered in the new Polo - that's inadequate for US driving conditions.
Umm, the 1.9 TDI PD is sold in the Polo. It's the most powerful engine in the Polo lineup right now.[HR][/HR]​I believe the 1.9 TDI PD comes with 110 hp diesel. The numbers for the polo are as follows: 
Polo GTI 3dr - 1.6L; 125 hp; 16v; Max. speed 205 kph; 0-60 mph in 8.7 sec.
Polo 1.4L TDI 3dr - 1.4L; 75 hp; Max. speed 170 kph; 0-60 mph 12.9 sec 
I would like to see this car here in North America because the next generation golf will get even bigger and volkswagen needs something in their segment to compete with other companies. My cousin over in europe owns a polo and let me tell you those cars handle so much better than a golf does in stock form.



[Modified by speedR, 8:02 PM 7-3-2002]


----------



## XavierNOG (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Please bring the Polo to America!
In Mexico, this is the car we need and want to replace the cheap “Pointer” (Gol in Brazil where is made). Bring the production line to VW factory in Puebla and replace with the Polo the shameful Pointer and the old Bug (old Beetle) which incredibly is still in production and is no longer a viable car in terms of emissions, consumption and safety (I don’t want to stay inside this car in an accident, no ABS, no crash absorption, no Airbags, just the 1930 design).



[Modified by XavierNOG, 10:15 PM 7-3-2002]


----------



## jmsgti (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Export it from Access to Word and it will go much easier from there.


----------



## nine2six (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

We need more votes....ttt!!!!Even if you dont want one, just sign it please.!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (jmsgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Export it from Access to Word and it will go much easier from there.[HR][/HR]​hmm, I didn't know I could do that... but indeed, this would be easier !







thx


----------



## Alkyoneus (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

aight, signed it 
ttt for polo


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

I am about to pick up some *ENGLISH* Polo 2002 brochures and I am willing to send them to you for the shipping (and paypal) fee let me just figure out how much that will be..
How many would be interested? MAIL ME... 










[Modified by Cullen, 10:40 AM 7-5-2002]


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

I'll try to scan the new Polo French brochure soon and post pics of it








I also got the lupo brochure ! and its really big...











[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 8:46 AM 7-4-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I
I also got the lupo brochure ! and its really big...







[HR][/HR]​There are several different ones, the pics are different in the various languaged ones...
for instance the Estonian and the English one don't share any pics...


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

People!!!! Listen to me. You do not want the Polo. It is a small ugly little car. The only thing smaller and uglier is the Lupo. I saw these cars all over Europe on a recent visit over there. You do not want the Polo over here. 
Buy a Golf instead. 
The only reason for the Polo is that it's small enough for tiny French roads (where the Golf actually looks really big.) Other than that, it serves no purpose. 
And don't even start to talk to me about better fuel mileage. Fuel is practically free over here. It's cheaper than bottled water for heaven's sake. 
Repeat after me, "I do not want the Polo."


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (hawc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People!!!! Listen to me. You do not want the Polo. It is a small ugly little car. The only thing smaller and uglier is the Lupo. I saw these cars all over Europe on a recent visit over there. You do not want the Polo over here. 
Buy a Golf instead. 
The only reason for the Polo is that it's small enough for tiny French roads (where the Golf actually looks really big.) Other than that, it serves no purpose. 
And don't even start to talk to me about better fuel mileage. Fuel is practically free over here. It's cheaper than bottled water for heaven's sake. 
Repeat after me, "I do not want the Polo." [HR][/HR]​LMAO !
Ohhh , such a funny post... I just hope you are being sarcastic...
I also saw these cars over europe and I would say the exact opposite; they rock...


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

It is a car that I would love to own any day! Just look at the pics of the Super 1600 Kit Car Polo! Damn looks hot! I'd love to buy it but like with many other things VAG they just don't listen! Anyway, I've seen some good preview pics of the Golf 5 ... already ready to buy





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautracer (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I would be interested in the Polo over here also.


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (hawc)*

hawc...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QcGTI)*









We are going to be bringing a new Polo to WaterFest in two weeks, so if you want to see the car up close in person, now's your chance.
-jamie


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
We are going to be bringing a new Polo to WaterFest in two weeks, so if you want to see the car up close in person, now's your chance.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Gee, what a coincidence








Wonder where you got the Polo from...


----------



## [email protected]ortex (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Hajduk)*

Volkswagen of America and Volkswagen of Canada brought a few in for "evaluation" purposes and some marketing clinics. They are gracious enough to let us take it to WaterFest so people can see it in person... we always try to have something unique at the big shows when we can. Last year was an actual German 25th Anniversary GTI, this year is a German-spec Polo.








-jamie


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Volkswagen of America and Volkswagen of Canada brought a few in for "evaluation" purposes and some marketing clinics. They are gracious enough to let us take it to WaterFest so people can see it in person... we always try to have something unique at the big shows when we can. Last year was an actual German 25th Anniversary GTI, this year is a German-spec Polo.








-jamie[HR][/HR]​Wow sounds great I've actually been playing around with that idea in my head of bringing a EURO spec car in for shows...not aware that you already been doing it








That explains the US pics in the Polo broshure!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
We are going to be bringing a new Polo to WaterFest in two weeks, so if you want to see the car up close in person, now's your chance.
-jamie[HR][/HR]​Was that already planned ? And "where" is the waterfest ?? If its close I would really to see the Polo again







(first time I sat in a new Polo was in France)...


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Great news!!!!
That's a step in the rigth direction....








Why VWoA isn't starting to ship a demo version of the Polo at their dealer, so we can drive it and comment about it. I'm pretty sure that they will start to see people are really interested in small efficient car.
JP


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Was that already planned ? And "where" is the waterfest ?? If its close I would really to see the Polo again







(first time I sat in a new Polo was in France)...
[HR][/HR]​Yes it was already planned. WaterFest is in New Jersey in about 2 weeks. More info here: http://www.waterfest.net
-jamie


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwvortex1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Was that already planned ? And "where" is the waterfest ?? If its close I would really to see the Polo again







(first time I sat in a new Polo was in France)...

Yes it was already planned. WaterFest is in New Jersey in about 2 weeks. More info here: http://www.waterfest.com
-jamie[HR][/HR]​?? I don't think the link is right...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Do any of the Polo Models come in any other variation other than FWD?
And is that blue Polo Super 1600 Kit Car AWD?
One More...
Do you think if it did come to North America, will the Polo have the 1.8T as an engine?
Thanks Guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (aliengti)*

 _ *Sorry, I was loged on my brother's name... I'm Habs* _  
I don't think they will bring the Polo with the 1.8T... but it would be nice to bring it with the NA version of the 1.8T i.e. the 1.8 125HP.
BTW, if I were VW, I would make the NA 1.8 125HP as the base gasoline engine and the 1.8T 180HP as the premium engine. That way, you cut on production cost because you have practically the same engine.
And you complete the pack with a TDI 100 HP







.
What do you think about that!!!!








O yeah, the link for waterfest is www.waterfest.net 


[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 5:32 PM 7-5-2002]


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

...Do you think we have a chance to see the Polo in a VW show here in Canada???


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (hawc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Buy a Golf instead. 
The only reason for the Polo is that it's small enough for tiny French roads (where the Golf actually looks really big.) Other than that, it serves no purpose. 
And don't even start to talk to me about better fuel mileage. Fuel is practically free over here. It's cheaper than bottled water for heaven's sake. 
[HR][/HR]​hahahahaha 
first of all the GTi looks just like a polo, only bigger,
second, the Golf is a barge. its not even a TRUE gti in perspective to the "gti" class. If anything the Polo represents it a little better than the golf.
third, the polo's handling is FAR superior to the golf. It's funny, there's racing series based around the polo... but i havnt even seen one golf (mk4+) in the racing application (drag racing does not count for squat)
practically free? Im not sure how much of a stuck up preppy hoser than makes you sound like, cause Im not one to judge, but god you sound like a spoiled little brat who's daddy bought him his car, and pays his gas card bills. I dont know about you, but gas consumes a MAJOR portion of my budget in commuting, and I drive a mk2.



[Modified by Mbiggy, 1:36 AM 7-6-2002]


----------



## CuriousGeorge709 (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I drove my girlfrined's Polo while in Germany in 1999. For a small car it is quite sweet. and I would love to get my hands on the higher power Polo.
In the meantime... I thinbk we need a correction. the Carribean is considered North America (I think) and the polo is available in at least the Dominican Republic.
Bring it on!
C


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (CuriousGeorge709)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I drove my girlfrined's Polo while in Germany in 1999. For a small car it is quite sweet. and I would love to get my hands on the higher power Polo.

C[HR][/HR]​
I don't seen anyone complaing that the Mk1 Golf (Rabbit) is a tiny car here on the Vortex?? The New Polo is alot bigger!


----------



## vdubsmitty (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

I'm living in England and go to the VW dealership in Cambridge on a regular basis. I can also pick up several brochures and even take several snapshots. These cars are everywhere in England. The UK does have more use for the polo than the US. The parking spots and roads are really small. Parking in the parking garages with my MkIV Jetta can be a pain sometimes. But by all means I do think bringing the Polo to the states will boost VW sales, due to the fact that they can sell them for really cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vdubsmitty)*

I don't know that I'd buy one, not because it's a bad car but because it's not really the car I'm in the market for. I'd certainly love to see 'em on the road, though








Thinking MINI competition, if VW puts the 2.0 in, that's 115 hp, right in line with the MINI Cooper. They'd have to go for 1.8T to compete with the MINI Cooper S, which has a supercharged 1.6L 4 making 163 hp. 
I am being awfully tempted by the Cooper S, BTW


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Bartnik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thinking MINI competition, if VW puts the 2.0 in, that's 115 hp, right in line with the MINI Cooper. They'd have to go for 1.8T to compete with the MINI Cooper S, which has a supercharged 1.6L 4 making 163 hp. 
I am being awfully tempted by the Cooper S, BTW







[HR][/HR]​Well there was a GTI of the "old" Polo








Bet you there will be one out of the New Polo to before it would reach the US!
(talk about a 225hp Polo in Germany..)


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
(talk about a 225hp Polo in Germany..)[HR][/HR]​Wooha!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Bartnik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
(talk about a 225hp Polo in Germany..)
Wooha![HR][/HR]​Well not my words








"Neuer Polo ab 17.11.2001 beim Händler - theoretisch 225 PS möglich"
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrberichte/0,1518,165683,00.html

..basically 225 would be possible (I guess it is refering to chipping?)


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (hawc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People!!!! Listen to me. You do not want the Polo. It is a small ugly little car. The only thing smaller and uglier is the Lupo. I saw these cars all over Europe on a recent visit over there. You do not want the Polo over here. 
Buy a Golf instead. 
The only reason for the Polo is that it's small enough for tiny French roads (where the Golf actually looks really big.) Other than that, it serves no purpose. 
And don't even start to talk to me about better fuel mileage. Fuel is practically free over here. It's cheaper than bottled water for heaven's sake. 
Repeat after me, "I do not want the Polo." [HR][/HR]​For the love of god....different ppl have different opponions of what they want....after all it is america - for the same reasons that gas is chep over here people can have (and voice) their opponions on what they would like to drive - i can complain all day long about how expensive gas is over here - no it's not compared to other countries in the world - but not many other countries have as high of a demand as america....i'd like to see the polo over here - more VWs is a good thing - different VWs are a good thing, living in american and being able to voice what i like and dislike without forcing it upon other people is also a good thing....


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

wanna get ahold of that turbo vr6 polo in the new eurotuner


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

I don't think I have ever seen the GTI Polo over here. I always see the 1.3 trudging along in the middle lane of the autostrada. Not a lot of "customizing" on these little cars in NAPLES Italy.... I think most people are more concerned with blending in vice being noticed and getting their car stolen. 
I think the LUPO in more in line with the mini cooper verse the POLO. Not to make any diggs here... but the mini cooper, one, and S are really sweet. I was in Germany last week waiting to come onto the B28 when I saw one about 2K out weaving around the corners until it blew by me at 140K or so. Pretty sweeeeeetttttttt!


----------



## Kchulick (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed. I think I would buy one too. If I were to buy a car today it would probably be the Mini-Cooper but if I had the Polo as a choice I may trade in my 318ti (even though I just put new 18's on it) on a VW instead of anther BMW. 
[email protected]


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed!


----------



## sonnylowe (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Deadrise Diesel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Polo TDI all day long![HR][/HR]​I second that


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (epunk)*

Send us the polo!


----------



## 16vByron (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (ncrovo)*

bring it on~!


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Polo vs MINI*

I recently test drove both the MINI Cooper and Cooper S back to back. I have to say, I preferred the normal Cooper. It was more fun to drive in the city. The S is heavier (more understeer) and has the full array of alphabet soup - I can't stand having the car driven for me!!!! The S certainly has more power but it's not really apparent until you hit the freeway. That said, my chipped 98 Jetta TDI is much faster in gear than the S.








I've never driven a Polo so I can't speak for it's handling. But I can say it has a lot to live up to when compared to the Cooper. Still, I would much rather be seen in a Polo (or Lupo) than the MINI. I'm not into cutesy flash. 
Petition signed - Wanting the Polo 1.9l TDI .....
D'nardo


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Feedbacks ?*

2589 signatures








Did VWoA give any feedbacks about the Petition or the Polo ?
I have some ideas (that aren't really new). Why not take those Polos that VWoA has and make them Tour North America ?? And make this "visible", so that North American can see what it is.. ?
Btw, if they need someone to show the Polo in Québec, I'm here !! I'm here


----------



## L-Mini (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Sure I signed! I would love to see the Polo over here!


----------



## L-Mini (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo vs MINI (colucci)*

And to colucci: EXACTLY why I got the Cooper....I live in the city....so many of my friends are giving me a ton of grief for not getting the S....you read my mind entirely! (except I like that "cutesy flash".....)



[Modified by L-Mini, 8:42 PM 7-9-2002]


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: Feedbacks ? (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I had a chance to drive a Polo in France 2 years ago. Even if I'm used to my VR6 it was a lot of fun to drive. I've like it so much that I have it's rear yellow licence plate on my front bumper now








I would buy one for sure (but keep my VR6 as well)










[Modified by VR6Nikopol, 5:41 PM 7-9-2002]


----------



## koston (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I'll take one. But please bring us big engines and dope paint.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

POLO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubster-11 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (vedubya)*

here is my sig....just picture it in a characture script ok.....KEVIN W. BIRMINGHAM


----------



## Capital P (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

not crazy about the polo...saw them in person in europe...remind me too much of the suzuki swift...i say bring the smart car to north america!


----------



## Ed Casey (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Capital P)*

Keep the Polo, please send me the Seat Leon 20v1.8T allroad rebadged as a VW thank you very much... oh wait that would be like having an audi TT for half the price.. now why would you want to do that?!?!
check it out 
http://www.seat.de/models/leon/leon.asp
Ed-92SLC


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Ed Casey)*

signed


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

My Plea to VW:
I, myself would love to see the Polo here in the US. Crash standards are usually pointed out as reasons why the Polo and Lupo were never brought over, but if Daewoo can get the Lanos passed US crash standards, I'm sure VW can get the Polo passed.
I know 4 motion would be asking a lot and probably wouldn't happen, but If I could get get my hands on an AWD Polo I would love every minute of it. My suggestions for engine combinations would be as follows:
-TDI - fuel efficient, reliable, and would make for a quick car in such a light package. 
-naturally aspirated 1.8 20v - for those who don't want diesels, and want to spend as little as possible which leaves my next choice out
-1.8T - great engine, very reliable, good economy. I'd prefer the 180hp version, but I beleive the 150hp version would be much more realistic from your standpoint.
I know it's never high in an auto manufacturers list of priorities to make a car that is easily modified. But, I beleive the Japanese Auto Market has shown that to be a huge business in America. Honda has seen huge leaps and bounds in the last decade, all due to a car with wide appeal and a large aftermarket following. VW has just finally gotten on board with this after the debut of the 1.8T. All of a sudden, VW is a force to be reckoned with both on the streets and in the parts industry. You know you've turned some heads when a large Japanese company such as Greddy begins to manufacture products for German cars (I was very surprised to see the Greddy Golf on display at Sema in October). Before now, their product line has primarily consisted of products exclusively for Japanese cars. By introducing the Polo to the US Market with an engine base as tuneable as the 1.8T, it is VW's chance to mark their territory in the aftermarket. The Golf has made it's way from a small, nimble purpose built vehicle, into a larger, less nimble yet more luxurious car for the masses. By bringing VW back to it's roots with the light and nimble chassis coupled with a well tuned engine, it could easily make for a car that would go down in history just like the original GTI has....fun, fast, and revolutionary.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (vwmikelvw)*

Nice post! BRING THE POLO VWAG!


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (quailallstar)*

To all the VWVortex staff who is going to the waterfest....
Don't forget to advertise the Polo Petition at your stand. Put the webpage link next the Polo you will show.
Thanks a lot



[Modified by Habs, 8:47 AM 7-11-2002]


----------



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Bring it here... I want one... daily driver
Sign me up!


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I'm not sure about this.
I'm all for expanding the lineup and all, but you have to wonder.. how well built could a car this small and cheap be? Sure the Europeans do it better than Americans would, but its still an entry level car.
Do we want people getting their first impressions of VWs from this? I'm thinking HYUNDAI ACCENT, here...
I dunno. On the other hand, if it is a nicely built car, I"d consider trading in my Golf for one. I've never seen one in person.. that's the problem...
I guess they might as well bring it over.


----------



## Mi-4 SpeedO (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (epunk)*

YES YES YES TO POLO




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Jason_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not sure about this.
I'm all for expanding the lineup and all, but you have to wonder.. how well built could a car this small and cheap be? Sure the Europeans do it better than Americans would, but its still an entry level car.
Do we want people getting their first impressions of VWs from this? I'm thinking HYUNDAI ACCENT, here...
I dunno. On the other hand, if it is a nicely built car, I"d consider trading in my Golf for one. I've never seen one in person.. that's the problem...
I guess they might as well bring it over.[HR][/HR]​The polo sport 2.0L sells at ~18 000$ CND in Brazil. The car is smaller and has less luxurious equipment than the Golf, thats why its cheaper...


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Ed Casey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Keep the Polo, please send me the Seat Leon 20v1.8T allroad rebadged as a VW thank you very much... oh wait that would be like having an audi TT for half the price.. now why would you want to do that?!?!
check it out 
http://www.seat.de/models/leon/leon.asp
Ed-92SLC[HR][/HR]​Too bad the Leon is Golf-based.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassattemp)*

Signed


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Shotta)*

VWoA listen up! I've owned 2 VW's and I was very discouraged by the service I obtained. Infact, I sold my previous Golf to buy a Civic SI (the dealership couldn't maintain and fix my TDI to save their lives.)
But if you were to bring over the Polo all would be forgiven. I would take a HUGE loss on my upside down loan with Honda Finance to buy one.
I am looking for something like this:
*5dr Polo* 
White, Dark Green, or Burgondy (dark red) exterior color
.
Beige cloth sport seats (preferably in leather)
.
a GOOD 16v engine naturally aspirated that is just as good as the one in my 2002 Civic SI
.
a 5 speed manual transmission that is MUCH improved over the one in my 
2000 Golf TDI. Get rid of the rediculous shift lengths and room in between the gears.
.
No other special options!
.
For this vehicle I described I would pay $18,000 for it. I still love my civic si to death; but if you built my polo as I described I would jump ship even if it meant cruddy garage service.


----------



## PimpStylin' (Nov 21, 2001)

Bring the Polo! VW AG is too bashful about taking chances........One year of selling the car in North America will tell you if the car will sell as good as I think it would.
Every young buyer wants a small car that's fun to drive, and the Polo fills that description. 
Just bring the blasted Polo over. North AMerica needs another VW


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (PimpStylin')*

Alrighty, I just signed the petition, hope it comes to NA....I kind of like the look that's why!


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Big fish in a small pond*

This is a little off topic (ie Polo) but more about small cars in general. Maybe Minneapolis is different than other parts of the country, but there are a boatload of small cars on the road here - Geo Metros, Insights, Toyota Echo and Prius, Mazda Miatas and 323s, Pre-1987 Rabbits/GTIs, Focus ZX3s, Mini Coopers.... My point is that I hear people say the Polo and Lupo are too small for the NA market. That argument just doesn't fly - especially in more urban places like Montreal, NYC, Chicago...
So, VWoA bring us the Polo!!! 
Personally, I'd rather see it positioned as a "high end" entry level car. I want a good motor (1.4L 16V, 1.9L TDI), good suspension and that awesome full roof ragtop! It won't hurt VW's perceived move into the upscale market if the Polo is also upscale in its class. People actually want small, good cars. I would love an Audi A3 TDI and that car would start at $30k.
likes li'l cars...
D'nardo
PS. One more ramble... On travel I just rented the Suzuki Aerio (sp?). It's a lot like an Echo but with a 2.0L 16V engine. Even with the automatic, that car had some pretty good legs! The suspension was a little soft, but it's really a pretty descent ride.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

I''d like to see both the Polo and the Lupo GTi over here in the states. I Actually prefer the lupo and Would order one special just like I want it. I don''t think I could justify an expensive new car but, nor could I justify a one that is of comprimized quality just in the name of economics...no Geos for me.....The LUPO is Perfect. PLEASE BRING ME ONE In Silver


----------



## 92BlkSLC (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Am I the only person here that doesn't see the wonder of the Polo? I'm sure it's a half decent car, but it's really no better than a Golf, and hardly worth signing a petition for.
If they were fast, or particularly cool looking, I would be down to have one, but for now... it seems like kind of an absurd addition to VWoA's line up.
-mark


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (92BlkSLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Am I the only person here that doesn't see the wonder of the Polo? I'm sure it's a half decent car, but it's really no better than a Golf, and hardly worth signing a petition for.
If they were fast, or particularly cool looking, I would be down to have one, but for now... it seems like kind of an absurd addition to VWoA's line up.
-mark[HR][/HR]​That is your opinion.... and I respect it.
But for others, the polo is "the car" they want and I'm one of them. I want a cool looking car that is not too expensive and very fuel efficient and the VW Polo fill my needs.
Also, as the golf is getting bigger and bigger, VW need a model to address the needs of people who wants smaller car than a golf without having to buy a japaneese or korean car.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (92BlkSLC)*

The people who love pre-86 Rabbit GTIs are the same people people who love the Polo and Lupo. You can't tell me that those early GTIs were good looking or fast. They were however a lot of fun. That's what's missing the VW lineup currently. The Golf and Jetta are too big and heavy to be tossable. They're really good cars but they lack that "fun quotient" that even my 87 Jetta had.
Remember, a new Polo is about the size of a MKII Golf. If you put a 100 hp TDI in a MKII Golf you'd have a barn burner!!!!
D'nardo


----------



## qwikstreet (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

The more VW the better. Just Bring It.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (92BlkSLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but it's really no better than a Golf
[HR][/HR]​?? Ever sit inside one ?? It surely is smaller... do you consider small cars to be bad ??








quote:[HR][/HR]
If they were fast, or particularly cool looking, I would be down to have one, but for now..[HR][/HR]​Who cares if it doesn't have a big turbo engine or vr6... the original rabbit and a2 golfs were a blast to drive.
quote:[HR][/HR]it seems like kind of an absurd addition to VWoA's line up.
[HR][/HR]​No, since the golf and jetta are heavy, and going upmarket...


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Any news from VWoA ?? We got 3058 signs to date... how many had the gti 337 poll ? 
Can I have at least some feedback ??


----------



## Carnut70 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (qwikstreet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The more VW the better. Just Bring It.[HR][/HR]​ 
I agree with the fact that the Golf and Jetta are getting as big and as expensive as the Passat. Bring back small, compact, affordable, fun-to-drive VW's. Don't care what engine it has. In Europe even the 1.4L can be a 16v.
Let them scare the Hyundai's in price and performance.


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Ed Casey)*

anyone else have trouble signing the petiton? it times out on me every time i try
quote:[HR][/HR]Keep the Polo, please send me the Seat Leon 20v1.8T allroad rebadged as a VW thank you very much... oh wait that would be like having an audi TT for half the price.. now why would you want to do that?!?!
check it out 
http://www.seat.de/models/leon/leon.asp
Ed-92SLC[HR][/HR]​i would love to have the POLO TDI here as a commuter car. as for VW's over all strategy it makes sense in the rest of the world where seat/skoda are sold and fill the lower end of vwag product line. However in the US it doesn't make sense because they don't offer the "low end" models here.
I'd like to see the polo, the seat leon and that skoda passat like coupe here as well. that would keep me in the VWAG family. unfortunatly VWoA is not importing the cars i want so i will likely not be a customer in the future and will have to goto BMW or a japanese brand that caters to my tastes. its too bad more americans don't like a driver's type car and just look at their cars as another appliance.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (profbooty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone else have trouble signing the petiton? it times out on me every time i try[HR][/HR]​If you have trouble signing the petition, send a email with all the info at [email protected] 
My brother or me will be able to sign for you.
thanks


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

Just a pic for those who might not have made up their minds yet







It looks like it's still got a good inch of clearance for a nice slam. 










[Modified by Mr Black, 10:41 PM 7-17-2002]


----------



## STRMTROOPER (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed and entered


----------



## gannonGTI (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

just signed it







ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## white_phantom (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

The Polo is one COOL car... Unfortunately it is way too expensive in Uruguay.
I got a Brazilian VW Gol which is based on the previous version of the Polo.
Not as cool, but really nice handling.


----------



## Carnut70 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (STRMTROOPER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]signed and entered[HR][/HR]​Um, I think I did, twice,
is that OK?.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Carnut70)*

quote:[HR][/HR]signed and entered
Um, I think I did, twice,
is that OK?.[HR][/HR]​Hmmm... no not really....
But my brother check the database to see if people sign more than once...


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Habs)*

If I leagally change my name, can I sign again







How about signing for my wife? She doesn't know she wants the Polo, but she does!















D'


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (colucci)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I leagally change my name, can I sign again







How about signing for my wife? She doesn't know she wants the Polo, but she does!















D'[HR][/HR]​Well, I designed the petition exactly for this... if there are more than one person wanting to vote on the same computer, its ok... but, I gotta check double signs, etc..


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

today at Waterfest I saw Polo G40,old model,don't remmember what year.
the guy was from germany and he move to US with Polo G40.
cool car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone have picture of this car?I did not have camera with me.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (white_phantom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Polo is one COOL car... Unfortunately it is way too expensive in Uruguay.
I got a Brazilian VW Gol which is based on the previous version of the Polo.
Not as cool, but really nice handling.







[HR][/HR]​
The current Polo which this thread is talking about is Mk5, the Gol is based on the german Polo mk3, but bigger.


----------



## 16v ganook (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

signed
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed! But I'm curious...would VW market the POLO as a PREMIUM product as well? If so, I wonder how much of a premium VW would charge over most compact cars in the US market. Actually, I can't really think of a compact car being offered here in the US with the bells and whistles that the POLO currently offers. Most of the small compacts in the US are totally low budget rides that I can recall at this time.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (VWMarco)*

So, anyone saw the Polo at the waterfest ?? comments ?


----------



## mtrainTurbo (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed! Come on VW I need something to sell!


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (mtrainVR6)*

Send me the 2 door 90HP TDI with 5speed...I'll be happy!


----------



## YellowC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

I signed it, dad signed it, and my mom signed it. I would like to see that sexy little car arive here in the states. It could possibly be my first New Car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YellowC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

I signed it, dad signed it, and my mom signed it. I would like to see that sexy little car arive here in the states. It could possibly be my first New Car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2539 Votes!!!!!!!! Keep it coming!!!
Sorry about the double post, mods can erase the first one if you please.


[Modified by YellowC, 11:44 PM 7-22-2002]


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (YellowC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2539 Votes!!!!!!!! Keep it coming!!!
[HR][/HR]​?? there are ~3460 signs right now







try to refresh the web page...


----------



## CWay27 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

In Canada other manufacturer sell all kind of crap Ex: Geo Metro, Suzuki Swift, Toyota echo, Honda civic HB and now the most expensive of all.....BMW Mini. If Volks is trying to hit every market (even the super luxary), well let me tell you that there missing a big one. The golf's price is going up every year and it's coming to a point that it's not for everybody to own a Volks. 
Somebody is not doing their homework right. The trend these days is "pocket rocket". Ford went with it with the focus SVT and Honda with the Civic HB SI, what are they waiting for to bring the Polo GTI.
Wake up volkswagen, Canada is the country where you sell more cars in the world and we're the country who gets the less models. We have alot of snow and how come we got the 4Motion not too long ago.....what happened to the golf Synchro??? We could of needed that car.


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (CM8)*


----------



## Carnut70 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Turbo aDdIct)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​"Giftzwerg"= "Poison-Dwarf"!


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Carnut70)*

Giftzwerg"TDI"








































































Very observant Carnut70.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Turbo aDdIct)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Very observant Carnut70.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Very observant Carnut70.







[HR][/HR]​It may be a coincidence, but my user name on Fred’s TDI site is GiftzwergTDI. My original user name (GiftzwergTDI) on VW Vortex was corrupt so I created Turbo aDdIct.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Turbo aDdIct)*

Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?


----------



## Black_2K_Jetta (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Why not a petition for the R32????


----------



## markvann (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

man, i want a lupo, not a polo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Black_2K_Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why not a petition for the R32????[HR][/HR]​THANK YOU! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (aliengti)*

i third that!!! the R32 is my dream stock golf... whichever gets here first (if they do at all), the polo or R32 will most likely be my first new car. 
why can't canada get the good stuff?
*bella


----------



## strctlyuropn808 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (bella*is*dubbin')*

YEAH!!!! Bring it I want a new project


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (strctlyuropn808)*

You dont want the Lupo then, just the Polo?


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mikedav)*

I would buy a lupo over a Polo... But, united states citizens won't want this car... hell, I'm not even sure if the average american wants a Polo...


----------



## alvin545 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Voted


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (alvin545)*

If for some reason, this petition doesn't work (and I really hope it does), this is my plan...
Rent a few billboards in high-traffic areas, and put Polo advertisements up. People will be asking VWoA what this Polo thing is, and asking where/when they can get one. VWoA will make themselves look stupid when they say, "huh? Polo? We're never selling that car in America!"


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassattemp)*

See how the New Polo promotion pics show here in Europe are all done in the US




































[Modified by Cullen, 12:20 AM 7-28-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

Some pics (see the 1,2,3,4 at the bottom!) of the NEW and the older versions of the POLO!
http://www.svenska.volkswagen.se/do...&prim=8&start=1&allcategory=&prev=1&x=40&y=12


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mikedav)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You dont want the Lupo then, just the Polo?[HR][/HR]​I'm sure there will be a GTI model of the new Polo soon also...


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

So, when do we find out if we get the Polo in the US?
(I want a TDI Polo, big time!)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, when do we find out if we get the Polo in the US?
(I want a TDI Polo, big time!)







[HR][/HR]​
You're ready to order huh?








1.2 TDI ?


----------



## ccweems (May 26, 2002)

*50,000 Polo's will be sold...*

to the fashion conscious folk who thought they were made by Ralph Lauren. 
"Buffy nice car and could you please pass the champs"



[Modified by ccweems, 8:11 AM 7-29-2002]


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (STRMTROOPER)*

Hey USA, where are you? as I see it, you guys have 10x our population, yet you only have 4x the number of votes!


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

X


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (BubbleBLOCK)*

another one for the polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (deepspeed12)*

Polo by ABT
















http://www.abt-sportsline.de/produkte_frameset.asp?lang=gb&e1=2&e2=5&e3=66&s1=1&sc=1
and BY Caratere:


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (dommerdog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey USA, where are you? as I see it, you guys have 10x our population, yet you only have 4x the number of votes![HR][/HR]​That should tell you something. Are you really surprised that an entry-level small hatchback isn't getting support from the U.S. market?


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

so where are we with the petition? are we going to get a Polo or not?
VW YOU WANT MY MONEY??? COME GET IT!!!! BRING ME A POLO!!! LET ME HELP FILL YOUR CAUFERS!!!!! PLEASE VW TAKE MY MONEY!!! TAKE IT!!!! YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!!!!


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

my brother wants me to make a mark for him too... X


----------



## 16vByron (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (BubbleBLOCK)*

shoot ill make an X i want a 2 door polo gti.. heck yah!!!


----------



## Taez (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (16vByron)*

I signed today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2-best (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: bring it!*

Bring me a GTI polo with the 1.8T or a 16V and i replace my Mk2 right now.
Wake Up! Wake up! WAKE UP NOW


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You dont want the Lupo then, just the Polo?
I'm sure there will be a GTI model of the new Polo soon also... 







[HR][/HR]​Cullen, isn't this the previous model??


----------



## Turbo aDdIct (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Turbo aDdIct)*

Oops







, never mind. I guess I can't read today.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I for one would love to see the Polo here in the States. I think that VW would do good with the younger crowd by offering this car. Offer it with a 150BHP 1.8t and tiptronic fully stripped to save weight for around $15k and I will be the first in line.


----------



## canadian_dubber (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

bump for a good cause
i want more vw lineup choices @ the stealership when it comes time to buy/lease a new vw in the years to come.


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Jason_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That should tell you something. Are you really surprised that an entry-level small hatchback isn't getting support from the U.S. market?







[HR][/HR]​You guys and your hunking SUVs, you can't make them big enough, betcha their compensating for something....
By the way, top 5 best selling cars in Canada (can't remember exactly, but something like this):
Caravan
Corolla
Civic
Cavalier/Sunfire...
USA: 
F150
Explorer
Accord
Camry
Taurus...
Get the point?? The US shoudl increase taxes on fuel to discourage thee 10MPG Expeditions used as grocery getters.


----------



## CruisVW (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Screw the Polo, that stupid little car, if you are gonna petition something petition the A3/S3 something worth it. Not some dinky little 1.3L nothing.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Screw the Polo, that stupid little car, if you are gonna petition something petition the A3/S3 something worth it. Not some dinky little 1.3L nothing.[HR][/HR]​








Sorry but it's not everyone who wants to put 35000$$$cdn on a car....


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Screw the Polo, that stupid little car, if you are gonna petition something petition the A3/S3 something worth it. Not some dinky little 1.3L nothing.[HR][/HR]​dinky little 1.3L ?? Just for your information , Brazilian Polos have the 2.0L, not a "dinky little 1.3L nothing".
And, an A3/S3 is a higher end Golf ... there is nothing like the Polo offered by VW/Audi at the moment...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

Cruis VW:
I wonder if you realize that you over paid for a glitzed up Golf GTI and compared to that car yours is heaver, and slower than the standard car? If you don't believe me check go check the stats out.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

almost 4000 signs; and about 20000 views on the thread.
With these results, we can see that about 20% of the people that saw the petition signed...
and it may be higher than 20% considering that everything someone goes back on the thread, the view numbers goes up...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
27 days left for the petition


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Let's see if we can get past 5000 signs before the deadline.... this petition has turned out great... anybody remember how many signs the thread for the "bring the 25th ann GTI to the US" (which became the 337) had?


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (ASurroca)*

think it had about 500 signs... I'm might be wrong though...


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Is it just me or am I the only one here that totally digs the 5dr version?


----------



## buddEboy (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

just signed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

definitely yes.


----------



## CruisVW (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

First off, who cares if its heavier, I am sure you would all rock a S4 and they are heavier. Bigger cars = bigger weight, so if weights an issue for you then well your just a retart. Secondly, I dont care what Brazil offers, I live in the USA, we dont need another little rot box of a car like the Polo. What we need is some true sports cars, not a pocket saver. And you say I over paid for a "Glitzed up GTI"? well then my friend you must truley be and idiot. You dont have any idea do you. I Go to the 337 forum and say that and see what happens. And I didnt overpay for anything. For the mods to the car from the factory if I was to buy them myself would be more than 22g's so go scratch yourself. Go jump into your stupid little bread box, and when you get blasted by a tractor trailer I will be laughing at your squased little Polo, cuz it didnt have enough power to get out of its own way!


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

A typical " every mans' sports car" in the European sense has traditionally had the following characteristics":
Light Weight=Better handling
A good power to weight ratio. Too large an engine negatively affects handling.
Affordable- as was the original A1 Rabbit/Golf GTI
Lack of fluff, so as not to distract from the driving experience, (power this, that ect.)
Unfortunately, you have never had the pleasure of driving the A1 Rabbit/Golf GTI
(1976-1984) Approximately same dementions as the New Polo.
If you ever get the chance to drive one that is in good condition you will understand what I am talking about.
No to mention that eventally a version of the 1.8T may make it into the Polo.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

Of course, there had to be someone coming here and doing $hit; that would be you.
quote:[HR][/HR]Secondly, I dont care what Brazil offers, I live in the USA, we dont need another little rot box of a car like the Polo.
[HR][/HR]​Duh... We told you what brazil has because you said (with wonderful ignorance) there is no place for a 1.3L polo... Brazil has 2.0L Polos; this means that NA would at least have a 2.0L ... 
quote:[HR][/HR]What we need is some true sports cars, not a pocket saver.[HR][/HR]​Why don't you just buy an S4 then or a Porsche, those are far more "sporty" than VWs
quote:[HR][/HR]Go jump into your stupid little bread box, and when you get blasted by a tractor trailer I will be laughing at your squased little Polo, cuz it didnt have enough power to get out of its own way! [HR][/HR]​







lol, truly great ... Did you ever heard about something called the Golf Gti 16v ?? Yes, this car WAS smaller than your gti; it was not turbocharged and still, It would have spank your 337 ...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

A typical " every mans' sports car" in the European sense has traditionally had the following characteristics:
Light Weight=Better handling
A good power to weight ratio. Too large an engine negatively affects handling.
Affordable- as was the original A1 Rabbit/Golf GTI
Lack of fluff, so as not to distract from the driving experience, (power this, that ect.)
Unfortunately, you have never had the pleasure of driving the A1 Rabbit/Golf GTI
(1976-1984) Approximately same dementions as the New Polo.
If you ever get the chance to drive a first generation GTI that is in good condition you will understand what I am talking about.
Also, the Polo was developed primarily for the German (Euopean) market, and is manufactured in Germany and Brasil. More Europeans will probably buy the New Polo than the New generation Golf. (too heavy, expensive, too much fluff= Americanized just for you though)
Not to mention that eventally a version of the 1.8T may make it into the Polo.




[Modified by golf strom, 1:17 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (CruisVW)*

Now, don't get me wrong here... You can dislike the car and not want to buy it yourself. But saying its a slow bread box is completly ignorant...
Did you ever sit inside one ??
You may like your new 337; its a nice car of course, but you'll be so sorry if the Polo ever comes here equiped with the 1.8T...


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, don't get me wrong here... You can dislike the car and not want to buy it yourself. But saying its a slow bread box is completly ignorant...
Did you ever sit inside one ??
You may like your new 337; its a nice car of course, but you'll be so sorry if the Polo ever comes here equiped with the 1.8T...[HR][/HR]​
A hopped up Polo TDI would also chew the ass off the 337 as well.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Wow! Such a violent little man....*

I know the east coast is a dirty violent place to live, but I thought most people there tried to suppress that in themselves. Not Mr. Cruise VW! I wonder if he puts those goofy little mirrors under the wheels of his 337 when it's parked in his garage?








Gimme a Polo TDI 4-door and please don't sell any in NJ.


----------



## Jeffrey1773 (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I signed it...........


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

it keeps saying the web page blah blah blah about not loading but will not refresh with out resending information? did my vote count then? and i did it twice is that bad?


----------



## 16v ganook (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (candywhitepassattemp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Keep the Polo, please send me the Seat Leon 20v1.8T allroad rebadged as a VW thank you very much... oh wait that would be like having an audi TT for half the price.. now why would you want to do that?!?!
check it out 
http://www.seat.de/models/leon/leon.asp
Ed-92SLC
Too bad the Leon is Golf-based.[HR][/HR]​the golf, the beetle and the tt are all built on the same platform


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (vdubCorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it keeps saying the web page blah blah blah about not loading but will not refresh with out resending information? did my vote count then? and i did it twice is that bad?[HR][/HR]​Hmmm... Maybe its because I lost connection yesterday's evening... and I still don't have connection at home (i'm at work right now)


----------



## 1fastmk3 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed...Just another car to add to the VW world in the US to hook up ! Younger ones on a budget will love it, aftermarket companies will make money off of it, everyone benefits ! And its a bad A$$ ride !!!!


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (1fastmk3)*

CruisVW represents all of what is wrong with american car buyers, get out of your Ford Excursion buddy!
Unfortunately, here in Canada, we usually get the same cars as in the US since our safety and emission laws are almost identical, and manufacturers will usually not bother to import/assemble a car just for Canada (... well, kudos to Acura for the Canada only 1.7EL). Too bad, since the Polo would do well in Canada, especially in Quebec.


----------



## maf (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (dommerdog)*

Ok, I need the Polo NOW!!! 
Please VWoA bring it here (Montreal)...
I want to buy one NOW!!!


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Id love to see someone stuff a VR6 into a Polo....what a rocket that would be!!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (junkyardjockey)*

How many signs does it takes to get a response from VWoA ? I would really like to have some feedbacks for my petition. 
if soem VWoA official is reading this, email me at [email protected]


----------



## krummenp (Jun 21, 2002)

What are the chances they'd ever bring over the Lupo GTI??


----------



## MestizoRacer310 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (130_R)*

Signed for a resounding YES!!! I hope they bring the Lupo too!


----------



## TrankenVagon (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Go for Polo-its a very nice little car


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Ola Polo*

Bring the Polo to the US. Give three powerplant options, TDI, 1.8T (?), and a hydrogen powered tech-mobile! Prost!


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Ola Polo (Der Meister)*

I just signed the petition!







Where can I pick up my new car?








Me want new Polo now!!!


----------



## 16v ganook (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ola Polo (Hammer_Man)*

give us an update as to how many signatures are on the petition please


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Ola Polo (16v ganook)*

quote:[HR][/HR]give us an update as to how many signatures are on the petition please[HR][/HR]​There is a result page on the website 16v ganook;
there are currently *4209* signatures (know that there are some double signs I must erase)
11 days left for the petition


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Signed!
would be sweet!!!!!!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (HiJinx)*

7 days left for the petition ! If you did not sign it, do it before its over !
































You know you want it

















[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 4:09 PM 8-16-2002]


----------



## Silver_Wolf_96 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

nice ride....let's get it here


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (PhastPhasion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, don't get me wrong here... You can dislike the car and not want to buy it yourself. But saying its a slow bread box is completly ignorant...
Did you ever sit inside one ??
You may like your new 337; its a nice car of course, but you'll be so sorry if the Polo ever comes here equiped with the 1.8T...

A hopped up Polo TDI would also chew the ass off the 337 as well.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, it would....and if the Polo does make it here, it eventually will come with a 1.8t, and this car would be more awesome then the old G40 Polos, which I know kick arse!


----------



## Red Racer (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (swingwing205)*

I would like to see This car here...it could be a very inexpensive thrill...and i like that


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Red Racer)*

I talked to an owner of a VW dealer in Canada who is also one of the dealer representatives for VWOA. He said that the VW dealers in the US and Canada have said to VWOA that they want the Polo over here. The consumer clinics that took place in North America have been positive and VWOA has also given the green light. So, it looks like to the Polo is coming!! It is not know when. It will depend on how long it will take VW to engineer the car for North America. Good news!!


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (PhastPhasion)*

1.9l Polo TDI. I'll go make my deposit tomorrow for one in Jazz Blue.


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (Hajduk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I talked to an owner of a VW dealer in Canada who is also one of the dealer representatives for VWOA. He said that the VW dealers in the US and Canada have said to VWOA that they want the Polo over here. The consumer clinics that took place in North America have been positive and VWOA has also given the green light. So, it looks like to the Polo is coming!! It is not know when. It will depend on how long it will take VW to engineer the car for North America. Good news!![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good news








Hope it's true this time


----------



## Jimmy Long (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (Deadrise Diesel)*

TDi 
Polo !!!*!&#^!*&#%!&#%!^%#%@^%@%^@)(^%
If we can get the 337 we CAN get the Polo


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

If the Polo does come here can anyone guess what type of engines would be put in it? How difficult would it be for VW to put the 1.8T in? I am just asking because the 1.8T is not offered in the Polo overseas (to the best of my knowledge). It would be nice if they offered a nice torquey 16v motor - but I would accept a 1.4 16v just the same if it were very frugal and easy to fix.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Hajduk)*

My educated guess concerning the specification of the north american bound model would be that this Polo was designed from the get go to be sold in all markets of the world, therefor very few minor changes (eg different head lamp photometrics) would have to be made. I would expect the Polo to arrive here in under one year.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

What I would really like to see here is a Polo GTD ... Basically, a Polo GTi (sport suspension, sport seats) but with a (relatively) high outpout TDI engine... lets say 110 hp tdi ?
I really think this would sells !


----------



## scottie b (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

millinium rabbit?!! oh yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (scottie b)*

quote:[HR][/HR]millinium rabbit?!! oh yeah, I'm in.[HR][/HR]​A bit OT and all but there are still "rabbits" being made


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Cullen)*

*ITS THE LAST DAY FOR THE POLO PETITION*
if you didn't sign, do it now ! I'm shutting down the petition tomorrow and I'm gonna prepare a document for it (even if VWoA already views the poll via internet).
We hit 4501 signs but there are some double signs I need to erase.
Lets all hope this petition made a difference !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Good run, well over 4000 signs. We'll see what VW does


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sign the Polo petition now !
www.likuid.net *<- CLICK ON THIS LINK TO SIGN THE PETITION!*
This may not help at all, but if we get lots of people to sign, it can't do harm







[HR][/HR]​Yeah it can....the civic hybrid might never make it


----------



## LiTtLeGuYWiThGTi (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

POLO POLO POLO, YES YES YES, BRING TO AMERICA, WOOOO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maf (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (LiTtLeGuYWiThGTi)*

Why no updates?
Jamie...what's going on...?
We know it's being very seriously considered, but anything "official"? When CAN it make it? If it's announced soon, is it likely it'll make it for model year 2004, i.e.september 2003? Please let it be before, I can't take it anymore, I want to get one now!!!


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (maf)*

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone here with writing talents could write a letter for the Polo Petition ? English is not my "best" language if you know what I mean








What I need is some kind of presentation letter that will go with the whole list of signs. I will also send a CD with the results in HTML format (those on the website).
So if anyone wants to help, IM me !


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

singed right up


----------



## vdubchick92 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (divineVR6)*

Oh Yeah! I'd buy a Polo.


----------



## speedR (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Over in Europe I actually sat in and got a ride in a lupo tdi with 75 hp. Those cars aren't as small as people think they are. Oh and another thing, this lupo handled amazing around the turns. Just imagine what the lupo gti with 125 hp and a 6 speed tranny would do.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Come on guys.... we all know that what we all really want is
A) A 35K SUV named Touareg
B) A 35K Microbus
C) A 60K Phaeton
D) None of the above
E) All of the above
F) A VW dealer that can service a 15K Jetta properly
G) A new distributer to replace that bunch of incompentents who are VWoA, then we get good service and models, like the Polo and Lupo, that we really want.


----------



## yakko (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Polo Petition (Mbiggy)*

I would rather have a Lupo.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (yakko)*

i'd like to have either (of the current generations that is, before the change them over to look like the rest of the boring model line-up).


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Polo Petition (yakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakko* »_I would rather have a Lupo.

HERE HERE!!


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (yakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakko* »_I would rather have a Lupo.

I also concur with that comment. A Lupo GTI please.
Bill


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Polo Petition (golf strom)*

With all due respect, this thread has _whutchyoutalkinboutwillis_ written all over it.
VWoA has once again bumped their market share (and revenue) back to reason (9.5-11%) with release of the Touraeg.
I wonder how many "theoreticalpolos" they'd need to sell to equate to profit from the sale of one Touareg...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Polo Petition (Electron Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electron Man* »_With all due respect, this thread has _whutchyoutalkinboutwillis_ written all over it.
VWoA has once again bumped their market share (and revenue) back to reason (9.5-11%) with release of the Touraeg.
I wonder how many "theoreticalpolos" they'd need to sell to equate to profit from the sale of one Touareg...









I wonder how many more touaregs will be sold once the current customers receive a dose of that VWoA and VW dealer customer NO service.








However I wonder what a terrific customer base would be built up with the sale of affordable Polos and Lupos, not to mention how many of those customers would remain loyal to the VW fold and move on to purchase higher dollar Audi products. The Touareg should have been an Audi.


_Modified by golf strom at 11:44 AM 10-9-2003_


----------

